# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Erfolgsstory BPS - Nachlese Magdeburg

## Harro

Text gelöscht

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Da alle SHG-Leiter Namensschilder trugen, konnte nun auch noch jeder sehen, um wen es sich handelte. Im Forum wird oft mit unnötigen harten Bandagen gekämpft. Leider nicht immer, um echte Hilfe zu vermitteln, sondern um fest geschriebene Positionen zu verteidigen. Ach, könnte es doch alles so friedlich verlaufen, wenn alle sich ausnahmslos respektieren würden.
> 
> ...bleibt einem nur bedauerndes Kopfschütteln. Wir haben uns alle entsetzt angeschaut an diesem Tisch.


Lieber Hutschi,

danke für den interessanten Bericht.

Das für mich eigentlich Schlimme an Deiner Schilderung der Reaktion eines SHG-Leiters ist nicht, dass er sich in Magdeburg offensichtlich daneben benommen hat. Dort konnte er - außer für sein eigenes Image - keinen größeren Schaden anrichten, denn dort waren ja Menschen versammelt, die zu einer fundierten eigenen Meinungsbildung fähig waren.

Wirklich schlimm ist m.E., dass die Betroffenen in der SHG-Gruppe dieses Mannes wohl kaum mit einer umfassen angelegten, neutralen Therapieberatung rechnen können, obwohl sie gerade das in einer Selbsthilfegruppe erwarten können sollten.

Einen schönen Sonntag wünscht

Schorschel

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hutschi.
 Wenn es im Anschluss an die Tagung in Magdeburg einen Protestmarsch durch die Innenstadt von Magdeburg mit Bannern wie "Prostatakrebs - Wir fordern eine bessere Therapie" und dgl. gegeben hätte, wäre ich auch nach Magdeburg gekommen, sogar auf eigene Kosten.
Da es diesen Protestmarsch aber nicht gab,  bin ich in Berlin geblieben. 

Nun habe ich es endlich über Angehörige im medizinischen Beruf geschafft, mir die Expertenrunde Prostatakrebs auf der AUA2007 anzuhören. Das ist eine Veranstaltung hochkarätiger deutscher Urologie-Professoren. Man kann sagen, dass deren Meinungen über Therapie  richtungweisend sind für die unteren Ebenen der urologischen Ärzteschaft. Im vorigen Jahr habe ich mir die damals noch frei zugängliche Runde ebenfalls angehört und war eigentlich erfreut,  dass über einige bis dato Tabu-Begriffe diskutiert wurde. In diesem Jahr hat die Experten-Runde nicht nur nichts Neues sondern eher einen Rückfall in hergekommene Denkweisen gebracht, und ich war enttäuscht. Ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen die Runde nochmal in aller Ruhe anhören und im Forum dann über meine Eindrücke berichten.
So beobachten wir das Geschehen auf verschiedenen Fronten, und der eine oder andere, der Deine und meine Ausführungen liest, kann vielleicht profitieren. Als Einzelkämpfer viel ändern können wir allemal nicht.
Gruss, und eine schöne Woche wünscht Dir Reinardo

----------


## Harro

*Frühaufsteher*

Hallo lieber Reinardo, 

inzwischen habe ich die beiden in Magdeburg Vorträge haltenden Mediziner direkt angeschrieben und um Übersendung möglicher zur Verfügung stehender gedruckter Unterlagen zu diesen Vorträgen gebeten.
Von Prof. Weißbach bekam ich sofort Antwort, daß er nämlich vom 17.6. bis 8.7.2007 in Urlaub weilt. Sobald ich etwas Brauchbares zur Verfügung habe, werde ich versuchen, meinen neuen Scanner einzuweihen. 

*"Hoffnung ist wie Zucker im Tee. Auch wenn sie noch so klein ist, versüßt sie alles"        * (Chinesisches Sprichwort)

P.S.: Da ich kein geladener Delegierter war, war Magdeburg für mich selbstverständlich auch ein gern angetretenes privates Intermezzo.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Lieber Hutschi,
> 
> danke für den interessanten Bericht.
> 
> Das für mich eigentlich Schlimme an Deiner Schilderung der Reaktion eines SHG-Leiters ist nicht, dass er sich in Magdeburg offensichtlich daneben benommen hat. Dort konnte er - außer für sein eigenes Image - keinen größeren Schaden anrichten, denn dort waren ja Menschen versammelt, die zu einer fundierten eigenen Meinungsbildung fähig waren.
> 
> Wirklich schlimm ist m.E., dass die Betroffenen in der SHG-Gruppe dieses Mannes wohl kaum mit einer umfassen angelegten, neutralen Therapieberatung rechnen können, obwohl sie gerade das in einer Selbsthilfegruppe erwarten können sollten.
> 
> Einen schönen Sonntag wünscht
> ...


 
Hallo Schorschel und hallo Hutschi,

ich meine, die Organisation mit den Thementischen kann tatsächlich nur noch besser werden. Wichtig wird nun sein, dass wir *gerade nach Magdeburg die Arbeit zur Verbesserung der medizinischen Versorgung von schwerbetroffenen Prostatakrebspatienten forcieren.*

*Reinardo hat es in einem Beitrag ganz einfach und gut beschrieben: Die schwer erkrankten Männer erhalten eine Androgenentzugstherapie**, dann eine primitive Standardchemotherapie und dann dürfen sie sterben! Mehr wird nicht vom "Gemeinsamen Bundesausschuss..." und von den MDKs (Med. Diensten der Krankenkassen) genehmigt!*
*Todkranke Menschen müssen um ihre Rechte und eine vernünftige Therapie kämpfen.*

*Das ist die Realität im Jahre 2007!*


*Wir müssen mit den Wissenschaftlern und Ärzten, die sich ihres Eides verpflichtet fühlen, zusammen völlig neue Therapieschemata erarbeiten, um das zu ändern.*

Gruß Werner R.

PS:

Hutschi, Dein Engagement hat mir viel Freude gemacht. Übrigens hat dieser besagte Gruppensprecher, der Dir und uns ein wenig aufgefallen ist,
mir gegenüber hinsichtlich dieses Vorgangs sein Bedauern ausgedrückt.Da ich seine Arbeit kenne, muß ich sagen, Schorschel, er macht seine Arbeit sehr gewissenhaft und korrekt! Ich habe ihn als vorbildlichen Gruppensprecher bisher erlebt.

----------


## Harro

*Versöhnliche Worte*

Hallo Werner, herzlichen Dank für Deine ersten erklärenden Worte zu dem etwas undiplomatischen Verhalten eines SHG-Leiters wohl auch im Streß nach den teilweise schon anstregenden Marathon-Sitzungen. Bei passender Gelegenheit melde ich mich hierzu noch einmal, nach dem mir aus unserer gemeinsamen Themenrunde von einem dabei sitzenden SHG-Leiter seit ein paar Tagen eine längere E-Mail vorliegt, über deren Verwendung ich mir noch nicht im klaren bin, weil sie ja nun mal an mich persönlich gegangen ist. Das wäre in gewissem Sinne auch ein Vertrauensbruch, obwohl einzelne Passagen aus dieser E-Mail wohl auch von allgemeinem Interesse wären. Bislang konnte ich den Schreiber noch nicht telefonisch erreichen und auf meine 2 E-Mails danach habe ich noch keine Antwort. Vielleicht ist er in Urlaub?
Von Priv. Dozent Dr. Axel Semjonow liegen mir seit gestern 3 Anlagen vor, von denen ich 2 mir ausgedruckt habe. Die 3., in diesem Falle die erste Anlage bekam den Vermerk "Datei defekt". Dr. Semjonow hatte mich gebeten, ihm zu melden, wenn es Probleme mit der E-Mail-Übermittlung der Anlagen gebe. Das werde ich morgen machen.
Nun hätte ich die Bitte an die Komputer-Experten mir die private E-Mail übers Forum mitzuteilen, wenn jemand in der Lage ist, aus Anlagen dann Links ins Forum zu stellen. Ich werde das zwar demnächst auch versuchen, zu erlernen, kann es aber jetzt noch nicht. Nach meiner Einschätzung hier aus dem Forum käme doch z.B. Winfried in Betracht, dessen private E-Mail ich habe. Ich kann aber selbstverständlich auch an weitere Interessenten die Weiterleitung vornehmen.
Dr. Semjonow deutete aber ohnehin in seiner Begleit - E-Mail an, daß der BPS den in Magdeburg gehaltenen Vortrag ins Forum stellen würde, der wohl dort aufgezeichnet wurde. Er selbst hat davon keine versandfähigen Unterlagen, d.h. bei den in Rede stehenden Anlagen handelt es sich auch um Drucksachen zum Thema von Magdeburg in weitestem Sinne.

*"Wirf deine Gedanken wie Herbstblätter in einen blauen Fluss, schau zu, wie sie hineinfallen und davontreiben, und dann vergiss sie"*
(Zen-Weisheit)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Übrigens hat dieser besagte Gruppensprecher, der Dir und uns ein wenig aufgefallen ist, mir gegenüber hinsichtlich dieses Vorgangs sein Bedauern ausgedrückt.
> 
> Da ich seine Arbeit kenne, muß ich sagen, Schorschel, er macht seine Arbeit sehr gewissenhaft und korrekt! Ich habe ihn als vorbildlichen Gruppensprecher bisher erlebt.


Lieber Werner,

finde ich prima, wenn derjenige (wer immer es ist...) im Nachhinein merkt, dass er zu heftig ausgerastet ist.

Bei mir hat die Schilderung von Hutschi die Erinnerung an die zum Teil sehr erbitterten Anti-DHB-Gefechte einiger SHG-Leiter geweckt. Ich frage mich trotz der nachträglichen Einsicht des Betreffenden, ob er wirklich bereit und in der Lage ist, einem Betroffenen die DHB als grundsätzliche Therapieoption wertfrei nahezubringen. Wenn ja, dann o.k.; wenn nein, fände ich das schlecht.

Im Prinzip (ohne da - bevor mich wieder Einige attackieren - Gleichsetzungen oder Wertungen vornehmen zu wollen!!) wäre das genauso schlecht, wie wenn ein SHG-Leiter ein fanatischer OP-Gegner ist und Allen möglichst die OP ausreden möchte.

Aber wie auch immer: Ich begreife sowieso nicht, warum Sachfragen hier im Forum immer wieder zu Glaubenskämpfen - z.T. deutlich unter der Gürtellinie - hochstilisiert werden - sei es wegen einer bestimmten Therapieform, sei es wegen eines Medikaments, sei es wegen eines diagnostischen Verfahrens usw.usw.

Herzliche Grüße aus Wiesbaden

Schorschel

----------


## HorstK

Es wäre durchaus mal interessant zu wissen, welchen Therapien sich die "neuen" Vorstands- und Beisitzer-Männer unterzogen haben.
Vorstand:
Werner Frohne 
Christian Ligensa
Bernd Knye-Neczas 
Reinhold Linneweber 
Ralf-Rainer Damm 
Beisitzer:
Hanns-Jörg Fiebrandt 
Gerhard Zieseniß 
Dieter Voland 
Paul Enders 
Roland Teichert 
Jens Bretz

Darf man das öffentlich im Forum fragen? 

Alles Gute
Horst

----------


## Harro

*Abschließende Erklärung*

Hallo, weiter oben hatte ich anklingen lassen, daß ich mich zu diesem von mir begonnen Thread noch einmal melden würde, nachdem auch Werner Rösler schon erste Erklärungen hierzu hat verlauten lassen. Ich konnte mit dem etwas zu impulsiv in Magdeburg reagierenden SHG-Leiter inzwischen ein langes konstruktives Gespräch führen. Er kennt die Einsatzmöglichkeiten der Hormonblockade genau, und sie ist für ihn ein probates Mittel in der richtigen Situation. Seine Reaktion war wohl auch Ausdruck von Resignation wegen der unzureichenden Kenntnisse über die Hormonblockade bei gleichzeitigem missionarischen Eifer der DHB-Befürworter. Die Bewertung z.B. von Dr. Strum lautet in etwa: "Die DHB ist ein gutes Diagnosemittel; sie hat noch nie jemanden geheilt. Sie kann Vorteile erbringen in Kombination mit einer invasiven Therapie in adjuvanter Anwendung, und sie ist nach Progress zu einer systemischen Erkrankung ein wichtiges Therapiemittel". Es gibt auch gute Gründe, die DHB erst gar nicht zu beginnen, und zwar wegen des sich ergebenden Wachstumsvorteils von evtl. vorhandenen hormonunsensiblen PCa-Zellen.

Dieses Gespräch, das ich hier nur auszugsweise wiedergebe, weil es vom Inhalt her im wesentlichen das Geschriebene wiederholt oder ergänzt, empfand ich am heutigen Tage als lohnende, sachliche Unterhaltung zwischen 2 fast ähnlich gut informierten Forums-Benutzer. Ich habe in keiner Phase dieses Gespräches den Eindruck gewonnen, daß dieser gut
im Thema bewanderte SHG-Leiter jemals einen Betroffenen nicht erschöpfend über alle Therapiemöglichkeiten incl. der kompletten Hormonblockade informieren würde. Ich wünsche diesem erfolgreichen SHG-Leiter aus vollem Herzen weiterhin ein glückliches Händchen bei der Beratung seiner hilfesuchenden an Prostatakrebs erkrankten SHG-Besuchern.

Als zunächst mit warten und beobachten begonnen und dann die DHB als für einen 68-jährigen mit GS 3 + 4 und PSA 17.5 ausreichend und gut befunden, und zwar nach eigener Entscheidung und Abwägung aller Vor-und Nachteile, lautet meine heutige Erkenntnis wie folgt: Wenn das biologische Alter und das Krebswachstum schon ein bedrohliches Stadium erreicht hat, würde ich mich wohl noch einmal zu dieser Ersttherapie entschließen können, weil ich die Nebenwirkungen ganz gut weg gesteckt habe, allerdings mit einer totalen Nullrunde im Bereich Libido bzw. Potenz. Mit dem Kenntnisstand von heute allerdings, würde ich mich mit der Biopsie, wie sie gemacht wurde, nicht mehr zufrieden geben und vorher tatsächlich abklären, welche Art Tumor ich denn wohl habe, damit ich die richtige Therapie wähle, und zwar wieder als mündiger Patient. Weil das alles mangels Wissen versäumt wurde, kann es gut sein, daß die DHB letztlich für mich doch nicht die richtige Therapiewahl war, denn das PSA ist viel zu früh und zu schnell wieder angestiegen. Deshalb habe ich auch auf den 2. Zyklus verzichtet, um einer hormonrefraktären Situation vorzubeugen. Nun habe ich das nach IMRT dann immer noch im Köcher.

Männern, sagen wir mal bis 65 Jahre, die sonst körperlich fit sind und deren PCa noch im kurativen Bereich liegt, würde ich nach heutigem Wissenstand
ohne lange zu überlegen, zu einer Prostatektomie raten. Ich anerkenne heute, daß unter diesen günstigen Umständen der Rat für eine DHB unangemessen wäre. Ein mündiger Patient muß auf jeden Fall zu einer Entscheidungsfindung beitragen und sich Zeit nehmen, bevor überhastet
etwas eingeleitet wird. Ich bin weiterhin kritisch genug, um zu erkennen, daß ein Urologe nicht nur als Menschenfreund zunächst zu einer Op. rät, weil sich das für ihn besser rechnet, als jemand ein paar Mal eine Spritze zu geben und ein Rezept für Tabletten auszustellen. In diesem Falle profitiert dann eben die Pharmaindustrie. Ich halte es aber auf jeden Fall für völlig abwegig, daß SHG-Leiter nicht neutral und erschöpfend beraten können, weil von da oder von dort Einflußnahme durch irgendwelche Zuwendungen versucht wird, wie das wohl gelegentlich im Forum durch einige skeptische Beiträge anklang.

*"Jemand hat mir mal gesagt, die Zeit würde uns wie ein Raubtier ein Leben lang verfolgen. Ich möchte viel lieber glauben, dass die Zeit unser Gefährte ist, der uns auf unserer Reise begleitet und uns daran erinnert, jeden Moment zu genießen, denn er wird nicht wiederkommen. Was wir hinterlassen ist nicht so wichtig wie die Art, wie wir gelebt haben. Denn letztlich sind wir alle nur sterblich"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Hutschi,

ohne das ich an dieser Stelle die immer gleiche Diskussion erneut beginnen möchte, möchte ich meine derzeitigen Erkenntnisse zu Deinem folgenden Satz mitteilen:

Zitat von Hutschi: "Männern, sagen wir mal bis 65 Jahre, die sonst körperlich fit sind und deren PCa noch im kurativen Bereich liegt, würde ich nach heutigem Wissenstand ohne lange zu überlegen, zu einer Prostatektomie raten."

Meine (verkürzt dargestellten) Überlegungen im Jahr 2007 im Alter von 54 Jahren sind: 
(Vorab stelle ich fest, dass ich mit gewisser Wahrscheinlichkeit einen nicht aggressiven, erst beginnenden Krebs habe. Das weiß ich dank DNA-Zytometrie.)

G e r a d e weil ich noch so jung bin, verzichte ich auf die Nebenwirkungen einer Operation, die nicht nachweislich kurativ ist.  Ich ändere meine Lebensweise, mache eventuell eine Immuntherapie, und hoffe auf langsamere Verschlechterung. In 10 bis 20 Jahren gibt es völlig neue Ansätze, die mir dann helfen werden. Ist dies nicht der Fall, nehme ich ein kürzeres Leben in Kauf. Die Nebenwirkungen von Behandlungen verschiebe ich um 10 bis 20 Jahre.
Sollte ich falsch liegen, neige ich nicht dazu, nachträglich mit dem Schicksal zu hadern. 

Wenn ich aus heutiger Sicht so alt werde wie Du, dass heißt, meinen Krebs nur 20 Jahre überlebe, habe ich damit kein Problem. Viele Männer sind mit 74 schon lange gestorben.

Alles Liebe und Danke für Deine vielen wichtigen Beiträge!

Wolfgang

----------


## Roland T.

[quote=HorstK;13507]Es wäre durchaus mal interessant zu wissen, welchen Therapien sich die "neuen" Vorstands- und Beisitzer-Männer unterzogen haben.
 "Namentliche Nennung des Vorstandes"
Darf man das öffentlich im Forum fragen? 

Ja man darf, eine oder die Antwort ist m.E. Jedem selbst überlassen.
Am 02.08.2002 habe ich mich einer Prostatektomie  unterzogen.
Unmittelbar nach Entfernen des Katheders kontinent. 
Mit der Potenz bis heute Probleme.
PSA durchgehend kleiner 0,002

Roland Teichert

----------


## HorstK

Schön, daß sich einer von 11 Männern des Vorstandes/Beisitzer bis jetzt zu seiner Therapie geäußert hat.

*Danke Roland Teichert*

Ein Forum, sprich das BPS-Forum, lebt nun mal vom Erfahrungs- und Meinungsaustausch seiner Mitglieder.

Alles Gute
Horst

----------


## RalfDm

> Es wäre durchaus mal interessant zu wissen, welchen Therapien sich die "neuen" Vorstands- und Beisitzer-Männer unterzogen haben.


Das ist in meinem Fall sicher kein Geheimnis. Ich habe von Dezember 2000 bis März 2002 die DHB als Ersttherapie gemacht, hatte dann bis März dieses Jahres, also fünf Jahre lang, eine Therapiepause mit hervorragender Lebensqualität und befinde mich jetzt in der zweiten Runde mit einem Ansprechen, das meinen Urologen erstaunt (und mich erfreut).

Ralf-Rainer Damm

----------


## wassermann

Zitat RalfDm: "Das ist in meinem Fall sicher kein Geheimnis"

Nein, sicher nicht, aber über den Link in deinem Profil finde ich deine Historie nicht. 
Ich wünsche mir im Sinne der Rat und Entscheidungshilfe Suchenden, dass zumindest die Vielschreiber und exponierten Mitglieder des Forums ihr Profil einstellen. Es ist sehr wichtig und aufschlussreich zu erfahren, aus welcher Perspektive man einen Rat oder Hinweis bekommt.
Allein über das Vergleichen und Studieren von Historien erfährt und lernt man so viel!
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!
Wassermann

----------


## RalfDm

> Nein, sicher nicht, aber über den Link in deinem Profil finde ich deine Historie nicht.


Hallo wassermann,

ist der verlinkte Text noch nicht ausführlich genug? Für das Profil wäre er zu lang, deshalb der Link. Die Historie endet allerdings im Oktober 2006, und ich müsste meinen Text aktualisieren.

Ralf

----------


## wassermann

Hallo RalfDm,
nach etwas Recherche habe ich den *sehr ausführlichen* Text gefunden. Danke. Praktischer wäre ein direkter aktivierter Link. Wie geht es dir denn jetzt mit dem PSA-WErt?

Ales Gute 
Wassermann

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo wassermann,

Meine Werte am 6.6., also etwa drei Monate nach Beginn der zweiten Runde, waren PSA = 0,12 ng/ml, T = 0,15 ng/ml.

Ralf

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Ralf,

mit so einem PSA-Wert von 0,12 ng/ml und einem Testosteron-Wert von 0,15 ng/ml musstest Du nach so laner Zeit sicher herbe physische und psychische Opfer bingen, ein Hochachtung vor Dir und wünsche weiter hin gutes Gelingen deiner DHB!

Heute erhielt ich die bestellte Milchsäure von der Versandapotheke und möchte die von der Dr. Waltraut Fryda im Buch beschriebene "Diagnose: Krebs" Therapie durchführen jedoch zuvor noch meine Blutwerte machen lassen.

Gestern habe ich meine Paraffinblöcke von meinem Tumorgeweben (9 Jaher alt) an eine Frankfurter Pathologiepraxis zweck der "TKTL1 Enzyum" Untersuchung versendet und telef. wurde mir bis spätestens Ende der Woche ein Resultat zu erhalten zugesichert. 

Dazu hat mich eigentlich Rudolf (RuStra) in dem Er in seinem Bericht von diesem Enzym berichtete und die Forschung von Prof. Dr. Coy über das TKTL1 Emzym überzeugt!

Dir alles Gute
Helmut

----------


## HorstK

2 von 11 Männern vom BPS-Vorstand/Beisitzer haben sich bis jetzt hier zu ihrer Therapie geäußert.

*DANKE Ralf-Rainer Damm*

Therapie-"Geheimnisse" sollte es in einem Prostatakrebs-Forum eher nicht geben.

Alles Gute,
Horst

----------


## Schorschel

> 2 von 11 Männern vom BPS-Vorstand/Beisitzer haben sich bis jetzt hier zu ihrer Therapie geäußert.
> 
> *DANKE Ralf-Rainer Damm*
> 
> Therapie-"Geheimnisse" sollte es in einem Prostatakrebs-Forum eher nicht geben.
> 
> Alles Gute,
> Horst


Ich fühle mich bei diesen fast ultimativen Forderungen an Offenlegung der Therapie etwas unwohl. Auch BPS-Offizielle haben m.E. ein Recht auf Privatheit.

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## RalfDm

> Auch BPS-Offizielle haben m.E. ein Recht auf Privatheit.


Der Meinung bin ich allerdings auch. Unser Forum ist kein geschlossener Club, sondern kann von jedermann auf der großen weiten Welt eingesehen werden. Wenn ich meine PKH hier und bei KISP zum besten gebe, dann ist das meine freie Entscheidung, heißt aber in keiner Weise, dass Andere es genauso halten müssen.

Ralf

----------


## spertel

Einen guten Abend

Ich kann beim besten Willen hier keine ultimative Forderung von Horst erkennen.
Sicherlich haben sog. "Offizielle" ein Recht auf eine Privatsphäre; ich denke aber, dass wenn sich ein Personenkreis dazu berufen fühlt, die vermeintlichen Interessen aller !! (so habe ich es gerade nachgelesen) an Prostatakrebs Erkrankten zu vertreten, gehört eine gewisse Transparenz eigentlich dazu.
Hier geht es nicht am Angaben zu persönlichen Neigungen, sondern einfach nur um die Querschnitt der Therapien.
Bei allem Respekt, aber die weltweite Beachtung dieses Forums sollte nicht
überschätzt werden.

Da ich grundsätzlich meine Interessen selber vertreten habe, waren mir die Angaben derer, die meinen mich irgendwo mit meinen vermeintlichen Anliegen vertreten zu müssen, nur von bescheidener Wichtigkeit.

Mich hat lediglich die Reaktion auf diese völlig legitime Anfrage etwas irritiert.

Ich bin sicher, dass Du, lieber Horst auch ohne die Beantwortung Deiner Frage in den Schlaf findest.

Spertel

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo.
 Da gibt es noch andere Aspekte.
 Je hervorgehobener die Stellung, desto grösser die Zwänge zu politisch korrektem Verhalten. So könnte niemand aus dem Vorstand eingestehen, dass er z.B. den Krebs mit Vitamintherapie von Dr. Rath oder der Breuss-Hungerkur  oder Laetrilen behandelt oder  Ängsten durch Beitritt zu Scientologie oder Conception begegnet. Selbst das Bekenntnis zu einer nicht evidenz-basierten Therapie wie der  DHB nach Leibowitz würde bereits das Ansehen tangieren. 
Wir in nicht exponierter Stellung könnten das aber durchaus.
 Hinzu kommt, dass auch anerkannte Therapien in einem Konkurrenzverhältnis zueinander stehen. Mit der Favorisierung z.B. der Prostatektomie entfremdet man sich die Radiologen und Onkologen. 
Schliesslich setzt man sich mit der Veröffentlichung der eigenen Geschichte auch der Kritik aus, evtl. unkluge Entscheidungen getroffen zu haben. Auch das könnte zu einem Ansehensverlust führen.
Also ist es klug seitens der Vorstandsmitglieder, mit Veröffentlichung ihrer eigenen Überzeugungen und Krankheitsprofile  zurückhaltend zu sein.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Schorschel

> ...ich denke aber, dass wenn sich ein Personenkreis dazu berufen fühlt, die vermeintlichen Interessen aller ... an Prostatakrebs Erkrankten zu vertreten, *gehört eine gewisse Transparenz eigentlich dazu...*


Nein!

Man muss - streng genommen - nicht einmal PK-Betroffener sein, um deren Interessen wirksam und glaubwürdig vertreten zu können, ebenso wenig, wie man ein guter Spieler gewesen sein muss, um ein guter Trainer zu sein.

Als "ultimativ" empfinde ich Forderungen, die es quasi zu einer Frage der Aufrichtigkeit oder Glaubwürdigkeit hochstilisieren, dass die BPS'ler ihre PK-Historie öffentlich machen.

Die BPS-Offiziellen sollen eine gute Arbeit für die Interessen von PK-Kranken leisten. Sie müssen sich nicht hinsichtlich ihrer Therapien "outen" - da bin ich ganz auf der Linie von Reinardos sehr ausgewogener Stellungnahme.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------

